

Oracle sues Google over use of Java in Android - robertg
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/08/oracle-sues-google-over-use-of-java-in-android-sdk.ars

======
todayiamme
They've shot themselves in the head.

The thing is that it's a bad business move not only will they get bad PR. They
will start losing traction on Java over time. By doing this they are trying to
make sure that they get a slice of the Android pie, but this will only cause
people to jump ship.

The thing is that Android is going to be a large ecosystem, and if I were Mr.
Ellison I would _pay_ Google to allow my technology to piggy back it. As then
I could make products tailored for the language for developers and release
them at a premium instead. Since, Java would be the de-fact standard for that
ecosystem their sales would be through the roof.

If Georges Clemenceau were alive today he would have surely said, business is
too important to be left to the suits.

------
vito
Already being discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1599584>

------
samratjp
Come on, Oracle, Google has used Java in more creative ways than you have -
like running map/reduce on a Nexus One farm
[http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2010/04/pushing-the-limits-
of-d...](http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2010/04/pushing-the-limits-of-
distributed-processing/)

